# Lowrance options and models



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I am getting ready to purchase a new GPS/FF I have always had Lowrance products and unless persuaded will stay with them. I found some HDS5 units new and remanufactured and wonder who has the HDS models can tell me the difference between gen 1 and 2. Also the optional cards look great like nautic insight and structure scan. I dont want to buy something because it is shiney LOL. I have been fishing the flats mostly but now having a bay boat will be venturing out a little and will be searching for structure. I would like any info I can get good and bad. Thanks in advance


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Do I have B.O .


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the HDS gen 2, I believe the gen 2 has a faster processor (excuse me if not the correct terminology), I also have the nauvionics platinum card, which works very well, the unit is very easy to use


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Saw my wife just tossed my pillow I thought it was my musk  I have been reading and I think you have the best combo. Gen2 base with Platinum card. I would like to see the structure scan but it is pricey.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the first gen HDS5. I really like the unit, but still going thru a learning curve with it; nothing negative to say yet, and is fairly easy to use. I bought the one that had all the coastal US and Bahamas loaded into it. Structure scan would be sweet, maybe in the future, but I think it's an extra $600 bones.


----------

